# Monitor mit Freesync aber NVIDIA Grafikkarte???



## Shepherd82 (15. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Gamer, Hardware-Spezi's und PCGH-Fans,

Ich möchte mir demnächst einen curved Monitor der Extraklasse zulegen.
Zur Zeit hab ich folgenden Monitor ins Auge geworfen:
49" CHG90 QLED Gaming Monitor Monitors - LC49HG90DMNXZA | Samsung US

Dieser Monitor ist mit der AMD Freesync Technologie ausgestattet.
Da ich eine GTX 1080 ti besitze und bestimmt nicht auf eine Radeon wechseln werde, stelle ich mir die Frage ob der Monitor überhaupt Sinn macht.
Also wie wichtig ist Freesync bzw Gsync und wie hoch ist mein Nachteil wenn ich den Monitor kaufe trotzt NVIDIA Karte.
Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.

P.s.: Ich sehe momentan keinen aktuelleren curved Monitor mit Gsync am Markt.


----------



## 0ssi (15. Oktober 2017)

Kennst du V-Sync ?


----------



## Ralle82 (15. Oktober 2017)

Also ich finde das immer ein bisschen seltsam... wenn ich soviel Geld in die Hand nehme, möchte ich die Geräte auch vollumfänglich nutzen können, zumal die G-Sync/Freesync-Funktion ja ihren Sinn haben... wenn deine Karte irgendwann mal die 60 FPS nicht mehr schafft, bist du dankbar wenn das Feature greift! Wäre das nix für dich:

ROG SWIFT PG35VQ | Monitore | ASUS Deutschland


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. Oktober 2017)

"curved Monitor der Extraklasse" würd ich den nicht nennen ... is halt nur etwas breiter als andere

vllt noch auf die HDR Dinger warten?

sowas in der Art: Acer Predator X35: 3. G-Sync-HDR-LCD mit 3.440 x 1.440 Pixeln und 200 Hertz erst 2018


----------



## Shepherd82 (15. Oktober 2017)

Hallo und erstmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten und Vorschläge.

Soweit habe ich mal für mich folgendes Zusammengefasst:

Samsung 49":
+ 49" 
+ € 1299,- 
+ neueste QLED Technologie
+persönlicher Favorit
-Freesync und kein G-Sync
-144Hz


ASUS ROG:
+200Hz
+G-Sync
-preis nicht bekannt aber vermutlich auch ~ 1200 €
-35"

Acer Predator X35:
+200Hz
+G-Sync
- teurer (ca € 1999,- )
- release erst 2018
- 35"

Wir wissen alle wie es ist, desto länger man wartet desto bessere Modelle werden folgen.
Vor einiger Zeit waren 144Hz noch umstritten und jetzt sind wir bei 200Hz angelangt. Was folgt danach?
In meiner Bewertungen fließen noch eigene Erfahrungswerte mit rein und ich bin da offen für andere Ansichten.
Samsung ist für mich einer der führenden Display-Hersteller. Manchmal kommt es doch auf die Größe an 
Acer war meiner Erfahrung nach in der Vergangenheit eher ein Masse-statt-Klasse Notebook Hersteller. Sie haben sich aber stark verbessert.
Asus hat zwar einen hohen Prestige-Wert als Motherboard-Hersteller aber ich denke auch Ihre Displays sind alle eingekauft und nicht selbst entwickelt.
Zu den Marken mit denen ich bisher immer sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe in Sachen "Qualität (Haltbarkeit/Material) zählen: EIZO und HP. 
Wie gesagt, das ist meine persönliche Erfahrung und muss nicht mit anderen Übereinstimmen.

P.s.:
@Ossi: Wie kann man in 3 Monaten (Mitglied seit 17.07.2017) 1200 Beiträge verfassen? LOL


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. Oktober 2017)

die anderen beiden Monitore haben wohl auch QuantumDot (QLED ist nichts anderes als Quantum Dot)

der Asus soll ne Helligkeit von 1000 Nits schaffen (der von Samsung 350 Nits)

und der Asus hat (ich glaub) 512 einzeln dimmbare Segmente für nen sehr guten Kontrast (hat der Samsung nicht)

aber wieviel der kostet und wie gut der wirklich ist wissen wir erst wenn er rauskommt

is noch die frage ob Games das 32:9 eig vernünftig unterstützen


----------



## Shepherd82 (16. Oktober 2017)

Ralle82 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das immer ein bisschen seltsam... wenn ich soviel Geld in die Hand nehme, möchte ich die Geräte auch vollumfänglich nutzen können, zumal die G-Sync/Freesync-Funktion ja ihren Sinn haben... wenn deine Karte irgendwann mal die 60 FPS nicht mehr schafft, bist du dankbar wenn das Feature greift! Wäre das nix für dich:
> 
> ROG SWIFT PG35VQ | Monitore | ASUS Deutschland



Hab mir ein paar Review von diesem Monitor angesehen und muss sagen er ist zu einer interessanten Alternative herangewachsen!


----------



## Grestorn (16. Oktober 2017)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> die anderen beiden Monitore haben wohl auch QuantumDot (QLED ist nichts anderes als Quantum Dot)



Es gibt keine QLED Monitore, auch wenn sie als solches vermarktet werden. Genau wie die solcherart bezeichneten TV Geräte, ist bei denen nur die Hinterleuchtung QLED Technologie, das eigentliche Panel ist nach wie vor LCD mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen und auch mit den üblichen Ausprägungen (IPS, VA oder TN). 

Ich finde das eine große Verarschung.


----------

